# Female Betta Egg Production



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well...she's at it again. My girlfriend's female crowntail keeps filling up with eggs to the point that they're bursting out of her ovipostor. She did it first a week or two after being introduced to the tank, but eventually she managed to squeeze the eggs out and get back to her normal size. Now, she's full of eggs again and seems really uncomfortable. She's nowhere near as active as she usually is. 

So...why is she producing all of these eggs? There's not a male betta in sight. Her tank has only her and some snails. Is there a way to get her to stop with this crazy egg production so she can lead a happier life?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a female that, as far as I know, has never produced eggs. She's not close enough to my males for them to get a really good look at each other but I had wondered if she would still produce and release eggs if never around a male.She might have been around 4-5 months old when I got her. I was concerned that she might get in the same condition as your girlfriend's female.I'm wondering if putting her near a male might stimulate her to release the eggs.


----------



## GuppyColorMaker (Nov 17, 2008)

This is somewhat like my betta fish. She is rather big, and so I reduced her food (i was, at the time, feeding her wayy too much) and she got smaller. Then I saw little white round things in her tank, and I thought they were eggs. I understand that now, and I think that it might be time again. I mean, she's only gotten bigger since. I'll try putting her near a male, and see if it helps at all. I'll keep you updated!!


----------

